# does piranha teeth grow back?



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

my 7-8" BM elong looks like he doesnt have teeth... j/w will it grow back? he still tears apart big goldfishes tho....

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

yes, piranhas teeth grow back, it might take a bit but they will regrow. Also try to stay off the gold fish if you can and switch to shrimp or frozen foods.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

piranhaseeker said:


> yes, piranhas teeth grow back, it might take a bit but they will regrow. Also try to stay off the gold fish if you can and switch to shrimp or frozen foods.


oh okay... thanks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

piranhaseeker said:


> yes, piranhas teeth grow back, it might take a bit but they will regrow. Also try to stay off the gold fish if you can and switch to shrimp or frozen foods.


I couldn't believe it but the piranha book published by Barrens backs this up by saying they'll lose a half row of teeth at a time then regrow it when they need new teeth.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

shanker said:


> yes, piranhas teeth grow back, it might take a bit but they will regrow. Also try to stay off the gold fish if you can and switch to shrimp or frozen foods.


I couldn't believe it but the piranha book published by Barrens backs this up by saying they'll lose a half row of teeth at a time then regrow it when they need new teeth.
[/quote]
Interesting info, I did not know that


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no gold-fish plus a $5.00 bag of shrimp last along time..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Huh????







where the hell do you get shrimp for only $5.00????



cueball said:


> no gold-fish plus a $5.00 bag of shrimp last along time..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

notaverage said:


> no gold-fish plus a $5.00 bag of shrimp last along time..


[/quote]
hes on the cost so its probably cheaper there
but around me i can get a 10$ bag that will last a while


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea shrimp here are really expensive too







I can usually get fillets on sale though


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i can get a decent size package of shrimp for like 4 bucks at shop rite...but my p's wont eat it anyways


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ya one lbs of shrimp here is usually 5$


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, P's lose their teeth all the time, when I clean my tank I find them every once and a while just sitting on top of the black sand.

By the way I get a pound of raw unshelled shrimp for around 12 dollars here in the midwest.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

15 $ 16oz in MI Detroit . (SHRIMP).


----------

